# Microsoft Money...



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Posting here as a first stab, what do people use these days now Microsoft Money has aged?

I used to religiously use it and now given up as it is getting harder to do. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I still use Microsoft Money and find it just as easy to use as always?


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Blimey - mine stopped working when I upgraded by PC to Windows 7!

I use Moneydance instead.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I love it. I changed to a Mac and run Windows just so I can run Money. I haven’t seen anything that works as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

if you want a free one Zoho Invoicing is good but limited to 5 customers https://www.zoho.com/invoice/pricing/ only $9 for upto 50 has an app included and lot of other features included on both options,

if you have lots of transactions and want all the features like bank, paypal direct debit feeds, Xero is the best I've used we now use it for the whole of one of our companies,


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Moneydance user here too.

The interface isn't as polished as Money (or Quicken, which I used until a few years ago) but it is very capable, is still being developed and has a pretty good interactive website for queries and problems, with users and staff helping answer posts.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I still use Quicken 2008, does what I need it to do.


----------

